# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  أروع قصيدة عن فضل الأب فمعظم الشعراء كتبوا عن الام

## الأيام

فأنت أولُ مَنْ للعلم أرشدني


                                         إلى أبي

لم تكتبِ الشّــــعرَ يوماً ما ولا الأدبــــا     


                  وما ســــــــــهرتَ الليالـــــــــ  ي تقرأُ الكُتُبا


ولم تكنْ من ذوي الأمــــوال تجمعُهــا.    

                  لــــــم تكنِـــــزِ الدُّرَّ والياقـــوتَ والذهبـــــا


لكــــــــنْ كنزتَ لنا مجداً نعيــــشُ بـــه     

                      فنحمدُ اللهَ مَن للخيـــــــــــ  ـر قد وَهبـــــــــا


أضحــــى فؤاديَ سِـــــفراً ضَـمَّ قافيتي     

                             ودمعُ عينـــي على الأوراق قد سُـــــــــكِبـ  ا


ســـأنظم الشـــــــعرَ عِرفاناً بفضلك يـا     

                             مَن عشـْـــــــتَ دهرَك تجني الهمَّ والنّصَــبا


سأنظم الشــــــــــعر مدحاً فيكَ منطلِـقاً      

                              يجاوز البدرَ والأفــــــــــ  لاكَ والشّـــــــهُب  ـا

إن غاضَ حِبري بأرض الشّعر,والهفي!    

                              ما غاض نبعُ الوفا في القلب أو نضبــــــــا


قالوا : تغالي فمَن تعني بشـــــعرك ذا؟   

             فقلت : أعنـــــــــي أبــي ,أنْعِــــــمْ بذاك أبا


كم سابقَ الفجرَ يسعى في الصباح ولا      

                              يعودُ إلا وضوءُ الشــــــمـــــ  ـس قد حُجبـــا


تقول أمي : صغارُ البيــــــت قد رقدوا      

                              ولم يَرَوْك , أنُمضــــــي عمرَنــــا تعَبــــا؟


يجيب : إني سأســــــعى دائمــــاً لأرى    

                              يوماَ صغـــاريْ بدوراً تزدهــــــي أدبــــــا


ما شــعريَ اليومَ إلا من وميـــضِ أبي     


                    لولاه مــــــا كان هذا الشــــــــــــ  عرُ قد كُتبا

فأنتَ أولُ من للعلــــم أرشـــــــدنـــ  ــي    

                              في حمصَ طفــلاً ولمّا كنـــتُ في حلبـا

في الشام في مصر طيف منك في خلدي

               أرنو إليه, فقلبــــــي ينتـــــشــــي طرَبــــــا


ولــــــم تكـــــن أبتي في المال ذا نسب    

             لكنْ بخيــــــــرِ نكــــونُ الســـــادةَ النّجُبَـــــا


فالمالُ لن يُعــــلِيَ الإنســــــــان  َ منزلةً    

                            إنْ لم يكـــــنْ بالمـــــزايا يرتقــي السّــــــحُبا


لقد نُســـــــــبتَ أبــــــي للخير في كرم  

               يا منبعَ النبـــــــــــ  ـــــل فلْتَهْنأ بذا نســـــــــبا


نصحْتنا ما أُحيلى النّصْـــــــــ  حَ يا أبتي    

                            فأنت مدرســــــــــة  ٌ في النصــــــح لا عَجَبـا


حماك ربي من الحُسَّــــــــ  ـــــاد يا أبتي    

                             قد ارتقيتَ ,وكـــم من حاســـــــدٍ غَضبــــــا

فاحفظ لنا ربَّنا دينــــــــــــ  اً نَديـــــنُ به   

                           قد شرَّف العُجمَ طولَ الدهــــــــرِ والعَــــربا

واحفظ لنا والدي والأمَّ يا ســـــــــــندي   

       وإخوتـــــــي وأناســــــاً حبّــــــهُم وجَبـــــــا
الشيخ الشاعر: مصطفى قاسم عباس

----------


## الأيام

ما رأيكم بهذه القصيدة ؟؟ 
ولماذا معظم الشعراء يكتبون عن الام ؟؟
أفيدوني بارك الله بكم

----------


## الأيام

أرى ان الأب محروم حتى من الردود !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## أبوهناء

هأنذا قرأتها وعجبتني.. بارك  الله فيك وغفر الله لآبائنا وإمهاتنا.....

----------


## علي بن حسين فقيهي

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً

----------


## الأمل الراحل

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 
والأب يستحق أكثر من ذلك ,, وبالرغم من عظم حق الأم إلا أن فقد الوالد وخاصة في هذا الزمن أشد من فقد الأم .
الأب عزوة وسند ولو لم يكن ودودا لطيفا مع أولاده .
عندي قصيدة جميلة عن الأب للشاعر الدكتور سعد الغامدي نُشرت في المجلة العربية قبل أعوام ، إن حصلتها بالصدفة نقلتها هنا لأن البحث عنها في أكثر من 100 عدد صعب .

----------


## الأيام

نعم صحيح يا أختي الكريمة 
وأظن أني قرات تلك القصيدة 
هل مطلعها : قد لا يدوم لكم فوق التراب أ؟؟؟؟

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> نعم صحيح يا أختي الكريمة 
> وأظن أني قرات تلك القصيدة 
> هل مطلعها : قد لا يدوم لكم فوق التراب أ؟؟؟؟


ما شاء الله عليك : )

صح ,,

 مطلعها : قد لا يدوم لكم فوق التراب أب ،،، يكابد العيش عنكم ليس يضطربُ

في عدد شوال 1425هـ ( المجلة العربية ) .

----------


## الأيام

من عنده قصائد عن فضل الأب فلا يبخل علينا بارك الله بكم

----------


## هويدامحمد

أب
د. سعد عطية الغامدي




قد لا يدومُ لكم فوق التراب أبُ
يكابد العيش عنكم ليس يضطربُ
قد لا يظلّ لكم ظِلٌّ يظلكمُ
تحنو المشاعرُ والآمالُ والهدُبُ
قد لا يعيش لكمْ قلبٌ يكنّكُمُ
وتتّقون به الأهوالَ إذ تثِبُ
وترقبون خطاهُ كلَّ ثانيةٍ
وتحسِبون وما يعيا لكم سبب
يسابقُ الطّير فجراً في انطلاقتها
ولا يسابقها واللّيل يقترب
تحلو الحياة لذي وجْدٍ يعاقرها
وحلوُها لأبيكم - إن صَفَتْ - تَعَبُ
ولم يغامر لجاهٍ بعضُه كذِبٌ
وهل يدوم بناءٌ شابه الكذب؟!
ولم ينافسْ على مالٍ ومغنمةٍ
كم أهلك القوم شحٌّ راح يكتسب
ولم يعشْ لحظوظٍ باتَ يرقبها
كليلُ عزمٍ متى فاتتْه ينتحب
ولم يكن لسرابِ الوهمِ متبعاً
وكم تخطَّفَ قوماً.. كلَّما ذهبوا
لكنَّه عملٌ يرجو مثوبتَه
مجداً وفي ذاته لله يحتسب
ورحلةٌ في طريقِ الحقِّ ما خَنَستْ
وموقفٌ تتسامى نحوه الشهب
ناداكمُ وهو يوصيكم ويحفزكمْ
وليس أحدبَ والآفاقُ تلتهب
والعمرُ ينسلُّ والعلاّت قد غرزت
أظفارَها والمنى يغتالُها الصخب
وهذه الفتنُ السوداءُ باسطة
راياتِها، والمنايا موكبٌ لجب
وما انجلتْ كربةٌ أو قيل قد فُرِجَتْ
إلا أتتْ خلفها تدافع الكُرَب
لا تيأسوا رُبَّ يأسٍ ساقَ صاحبَه
إلى بَلاءٍ كهذا الليل ينتصب
عيشوا بإسلامكم دنيا يتوق لها
ذو العقل لم يطوها لهو ولا لعب
وابنوا بدنياكُم صرحاً يطيب لكم
حصناً حصيناً وتعلي مجده الكتب
وكم دعاكم إلى بذلٍ وتضحيةٍ
وكمْ تخولكمْ بالوعظِ ينسكب
من يزرع اليوم يفرح بالحصادِ غداً
وليس يحصدُ من ناموا ومن لعبوا
وقال: مهرُ العلا أن تطلبوا شرفاً
وليس يعجزكم إن شئتُم طلب
واختار أن يضربَ الأمثالَ توقظكم
من السّبات ويسمو نحوها النُّجُب
خوضوا بعزم المعالي لجةً عرضت
لا يستحيل عليكم عندها أَرَب
فاز المجدّون حتى لا ترى أحداً
منهم يمزّقه الإحباط والسغب
أما الكسالى فلا يبكي مصابَهم
إلا ثكالى سيؤذيهن ما ارتكبوا
صونوا وجوهكمُ عن ذلّ مسألةٍ
إلا إلى الله يؤتي الخير من طلبوا
وما السؤالُ سوى أمرٍ وكلتَ به
تنالُ من ربِّك التوفيق إذ يهب
وقال: للناس أخلاقٌ بها عُرفوا
إما الجميل الذي يُجلى ويُنتخب
أو القبيحُ الذي تؤذي الحياة به
ينالها النقص والإفلاس والرّيبُ
خذوا الجميل كما شئتم ليرفعكم
في سلّم المجد، لا تغريكُم الرتب
وادعوا لذي القبح حتى يستقيم ولا
تتّبعوه فتلقوا فوق ما يجب
ونافسوا ما استطعتم.. للعلا، ولكم
من غيركم عبرة تجلى بها الحجب
من لم يكن للمعالي هب منتسباً
فليس يرفعه في غيرها نسب

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بورك فيكم .

----------


## الأيام

أخي أبو مالك المديني بارك الله فيك

----------


## عزالدين بن يحي بحاش

أبي أحبك ..فوق ما تتصور..
لكن أعلم أنك لا تتصفح هذا الموقع..
ولكن أعلم أن ربي يبلغ ويوصل كلماتي إلى قلبك الحنون..أبي..

----------


## أم أروى المكية

يا أبَتِي تلاشى ذلك التَّعَبُ 
  كشمسٍ خلف تلك القمَّةِ الشمَّاءِ تَحتجِبُ
  سنونَ العمرِ قد ذهبتْ  وأبقتْ في مُخيِّلتِي
  طيوفاً من مرارتها بكَتْ في جَفْنِيَ الْهُدُبُ
  أتذكُرُ يومَ أنْ كُنا  على الأبواب نرتَقِبُ؟
  نرى ظِلاًّ على الدربِ
  ولهفتُنا تزيدُ، تزيدُ لَمَّا كنتَ تقتربُ
  لأنكَ سوفَ تحملنا على كتفيكَ في حُبِّ
  على عينيك والقلْبِ 
 وكنتُ أظنُّ يا أبتي 
 بأنِّي حين تحملُني تناجيني نجومُ الليل والشُّهُبُ 
 لقد كُنا نرى ظِلاًّ 
 فلم نكُ مرَّةً نرنو  لوجهك في النهار ضُحًى
  ولا ظهراً ولا عصرا  ولا عند المغيب مَسا 
 فإنك دائماً تَمضي  إلى عملٍ معَ الفجْرِ
  تُقَبِّلُنا .. تُودِّعُنا ..  ودمعةُ أُمِّنا تجري 
 وإنك كنتَ في حَلَكِ الدُّجى تأتي 
 تُطِلُّ كطلعةِ البدْرِ
  وفي عينيك نَوحُ أسى  وجسمكَ هَدَّهُ التَّعَبُ 
 ويبسِمُ ثغرُكَ الوضَّاءُ في شغفٍ 
 وتضحكُ كي تُخبِّئَ عن صغارِك كل آلامٍ تُعانيها
  ولكنْ كنتُ من صِغري  
أرى الآلام تبدو من ثنايا البسمةِ الْحُبلى 
بآهاتٍ وأشجانِ  وأنَّاتٍ وأحزانِ 
 فمهما كنتَ يا أبتي تُواريها
  بنورِ جبينكَ الأَسنى  وبسمةِ وجهكَ الأسمى
  فكنتُ أرى ضلوعَ الصَّدْرِ تلتَهِبُ 
 ومقلةَ عينِكَ الوسْنى  تُكَفْكِفُ عبرةً حَرَّى
تنيرحَوالكَ الدَّهْرِ 
تُعلِّمنا وتُرشدنا  
بعلمٍ منكَ لا تأتي به الكُتُبُ 
 وكنتَ تقول:أولادي
  مع التَّقْوى
  مع الإيمانِ بالقَدَرِ
  يعيشُ المرءُ في الدنيا بلا ضنْكٍ ولا قهْرِ
  وحُبُّكَ كان يُمطرنا بتحنانٍ
  مدى الأيامِ لا تأتي به السُّحُبُ 
 نظمتُ قصيدةً لأبي  بدمعِ الحب 
والإخلاصِ والياقوتِ والذهبِ  
ومِنْ عَرَقٍ لِجَبْهتِهِ  أخذتُ
 مِدادَ قافيتي  مداداً مُثقَلاً بالهمِّ والآلام والنَّصَبِ  ن
ظمتُ قصيدةً لأبي 
 ببحرٍ سوف أملؤُهُ 
بمهجة قلبيَ الْمُضنى  بأوردتي
  قوافيها هي الشُّهُبُ  وذي كلماتِيَ الخجلى  تقول اليوم:
 يا أبتي  تلاشى ذلك التَّعَبُ

----------

